# Ancora tu? ma non dovevamo vederci più?(tradotto. Porca tr...)



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Io e Mattia, ogni martedì sera andiamo a fare un corso di cucina. Nello specifico dolci.
Stasera abbiamo imparato a fare la Melatorta.
In effetti lo Chef l'ha chiamata in un altro modo che non ricordo, ma l'ho ribattezzata. Appunto. Melatorta.
Appena riesco posto la ricetta nel forum. (non è che mi abbia entusiasmata ma tant'è...)


Quando siamo usciti, profumati come due pasticcieri ci ha assalito la scimmia drogosa di caffè.
Abbiamo girato un po', tipo naufraghi perchè eravamo in una zona che non conoscevamo, fnchè..........il Bengodi.
La scritta Bar.
Samo entrati ridendo. Io facevo la finta pecola -Matty, tu ami come il primo giorno?-Flap flap
-No.-
-Eddai Matty...uffi e uffi...mi ami?- flap flap
-No.-
-Ma allora perchè stai con me?-
-Routine.-
-Ennò! Nò! Nò! Ora sbatto pure i piedi! Due caffè grazie. Mattty dai dimmi che mi ami almeno una volta!-
Ma era. Sbiancato.
Guardava dietro la ma testa. E ha cominciato a gonfiare leggermente le guance, trattenendo il respiro per poi rilasciarlo subito dopo dentro la mano chiusa a pugno.

Dicono il sesto senso dei traditi.
Altro che sesto senso. Avevo una sirena nel cranio.
UEEEEEUEEEEUEEEEEUEEEEE
Guardavo l'espressione di Mattia ed era come se vedessi attraverso lui.
Non mi sono girata. Ma ho avuto una piccola scarica di adrenalina. Pensavo solo. _Non. Ci. Credo._
-Siamo nella merda fino al collo?- gli ho detto sorridendo cercando di sdrammatizzare. Avevo il cuore in gola e devo pure ammettere che mi sentivo leggermente tremare. Poco. Probabilmente impercettibile ma una sensazione addosso davvero.
Sgradevole.
Lui si è come risvegliato.- Cazzo Tebe...-
-_Cazzo Tebe_ solo se le dici ancora ti amo...se no...bevi il caffè.-


Avevo una voglia malsana di girarmi. Di mollare lì il caffè. Andare da lei. Abbracciarla stretta. Molto stretta. E poi sussurrarle nell'orecchio -Grazie Sara. Senza il tuo aiuto ora io e Mattia non saremmo più insieme.-
L'avrei lasciata. Le avrei regalato un ultimo sorriso.
Prima di tirarle una testata e romperle il setto nasale con un unico colpo.


-Andiamo via Tebe. Ma porca miseria abita da tutt'altra parte...-
Era in panico. -Mattia ma che problema c'è?-
-Sei tranquilla tu? Davvero?- mi ha passato le braccia intorno alle spalle. E mi ha stretta.
No. Non sono molto tranquilla. Sono stata colta di sorpresa. Minchia.
I primi mesi dopo il tradimento mi ero immaginata un ipotetico incontro tra me e lei.
Quasi impossibile per altro. Frequentiamo posti diversi. Tipo io le librerie lei i centri sociali per intenderci...
-Si Mattia, sono tranquilla.-

Qualche mese dopo il beccamento, lei esisteva ancora tra noi.
Con pianti. Disperamenti da donna abbandonata ingiustamente.
Ma soprattutto gli faceva agguati in ufficio.
E lui...-Tebe mi fa pena...Tebe eravamo amici da 10 anni, non la amo ma non posso nemmeno far finta che non esista...Tebe, Tebe, Tebe...-


Allora sono intervenuta.
E ho risolto il problema alla fonte. Senza passare da Mattia.
Mi sono bastate tre mail di numero. Tre. Alla Tebe cruenta con stile. E nessun insulto.

-Tebe non è un caffè americano...quanto ci metti a berlo?-
Eh quanto ci metti a berlo. Un po'. Non è che scendesse proprio fluido come al solito. Anzi.
Mi sembrava di ingurgitare una roba alla blob. E la salivazione quasi a zero alla post canna non rendeva più facile le cose.
Mattia ha pagato. Resto. Ho appoggiato la tazzina.
Siamo usciti e alla porta...
Cazzo.
Mi sono fermata. Perchè volevo girarmi. E guardarla.
Ero in una situazione da bolla. Quando uno si sente un po' scollegato dalla realtà e sembra che il tuo tempo sia diverso dal resto del mondo.
Una sensazione fastidiosa.
Mattia, che era davanti si è fermato come se avesse sentito qualcosa.
Ero li sulla porta. Mezza dentro e mezza fuori.
E mi ha guardata. Mi ha capito. E ha aspettato.
Che facessi semplicemente qualcosa.
Girarmi e andare da lei.
Girarmi e basta.
Girarmi e...
Non mi sono girata.

Poi visto che sono molto stressata, Mattia domani mi da la sua carta di credito così mi compro il mio profumo preferito che sta finendo.
-Tebe ma costa un botto!-
-Preferisci che ti chieda una crociera sul Nilo? Non ti puoi permettere di giocare al ribasso con il mio stress. Allora. Mi ami come il primo giorno?-
-No. Ora ti stra amo. Ops...ho dimenticato una cosa importante in quel bar! Torno dopo a prenderlo, prima ti porto a casa...-
-Credo che mi comprerò anche il bagnoschiuma e la crema corpo...-
-Tebe ma scherzavo!-
-Continua. Di Chanel c'è un sacco di roba che mi serve...-




​


----------



## Flavia (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe i tuoi racconti di vita sono più avvincenti di una soap, sei bravissima a scrivere:mrgreen:
in questa situazione ti ho trovata un pochetto incoerente, ma mi devo applicare per comprendere certe dinamiche


----------



## Cattivik (18 Aprile 2012)

In tutto questo mi sorge spontanea una domanda... forse personale... forse sin troppo "invadente"... ti chiedo scusa di questa mia impertinenza ma lo devo assolutamente sapere, l'umanità deve sapere. Credimi vorrei non chiedertelo ma è fondamentale per poter capire il tutto, per poter a fondo comprendere le dinamiche, il perchè, il come...



ma tu  il caffè lo bevi amaro?


Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Flavia;bt1254 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe i tuoi racconti di vita sono più avvincenti di una soap, sei bravissima a scrivere:mrgreen:
> in questa situazione ti ho trovata un pochetto incoerente, ma mi devo applicare per comprendere certe dinamiche


Incoerente? Mizzica...sono stata colta alla sprovvista. Per quanto abbia dimenticato però...cioè...trovarsela li...è stato strano.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1255 ha detto:
			
		

> In tutto questo mi sorge spontanea una domanda... forse personale... forse sin troppo "invadente"... ti chiedo scusa di questa mia impertinenza ma lo devo assolutamente sapere, l'umanità deve sapere. Credimi vorrei non chiedertelo ma è fondamentale per poter capire il tutto, per poter a fondo comprendere le dinamiche, il perchè, il come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah!!! No! ma non mi ricordo nemmeno se l'ho messo lo zucchero ieri in effetti....


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Sara come la brutta copia di tebe. Lo sai no?
Parliamo di cose serie. Manager? Finchè non aggiorni faccio come Repubblica con le  10 domande a B. :saggio:


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1276 ha detto:
			
		

> Sara come la brutta copia di tebe. Lo sai no?
> Parliamo di cose serie. Manager? Finchè non aggiorni faccio come Repubblica con le  10 domande a B. :saggio:


Scusa Eliado ma a te non dice già le cose in privato??




> -Matty, tu ami come il primo giorno?-Flap flap
> -No.-​


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Fonderò il Mattia fUn Club!


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1297 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa Eliado ma a te non dice già le cose in privato??
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Fonderò il Mattia fUn Club!


Si, in genere me le dice ma in questi giorni è muta come un pesce, oltre ad avermi paccato per la piscina (meglio perchè avevo paura di qualche ritorsione).

Ho paura per manager, ho davvero paura.:scared:


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1300 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, in genere me le dice ma in questi giorni è muta come un pesce, oltre ad avermi paccato per la piscina (meglio perchè avevo paura di qualche ritorsione).
> 
> *Ho paura per manager, ho davvero paura.*:scared:


comincia ad avere paura anche per te.


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliado;bt1300 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, in genere me le dice ma in questi giorni è muta come un pesce, oltre ad avermi paccato per la piscina (meglio perchè avevo paura di qualche ritorsione).
> 
> Ho paura per manager, ho davvero paura.:scared:


Azz...
Povero manager...:unhappy:



			
				Tebe;bt1303 ha detto:
			
		

> comincia ad avere paura anche per te.


:scared::scared:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Aprile 2012)

Brava, Tebe, ecco un lato inaspettato che rivela quale gran persona sei, un vero guerriero! :up:


----------

